
Ask HN: How do you become a solutions architect? - nazz
A solutions architect in IT is a consultant that has knowledge of a wide range of programs and concepts. Using this knowledge, they craft solutions based on the customer&#x27;s problem in their domain.
======
PaulHoule
What are you now?

